# **** Done ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Between the rain and wind this season, I'm finally done with hay'in for the year.

The old JD 24T baler chugged along like she dose every year and only missed 3 bales. The weather was tuff the last couple of months with rain storms come'in through about every 3 days--- then the sun would shine. Last Wednesdays last 200 bales were interesting--- the wind was blow'in so hard I had to chase some of the windrows across the field to get hay into the baler.LOL.

Pics---> last load of horse hay in the east field--- I have a tuff view at the office.lol.

unhook'in the hay trailer from the 3400 and head'in out to put the log forks on the front end to get back to mill'in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont see a big smile on your face ! I figured being done with hay'n it would be from ear to ear, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's cause the baler went and ripped the sleeves right off his shirt Ed.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

now the work begins, getting them out of the field and put away.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Does that old bale still use wire?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure glad I retired from that sport.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Funny you should mention that PW. One of Miss K's girl friends stopped by to talk--- not help. I had just thrown the last bale onto the stack and was ready to go. That's my--- move your damn pickup, and get outta my way look.---------> works every time.

Larry--- My 24 ties twine. Try'in to run a wire tie on these mountain grasses is just a headache wait'in to come along.

I do recall, be'in about 9 or 10 and ride'in the seat on an old binder and stick'in the wires in the funnels for bale'in rye on my Grandpas outfit.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, the haying apron doesn't look too weathered. Nice pic's.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's my Blacksmith apron (works good for hay'in too) Rick. Its split mule skin and nothing sticks to it and it will wear forever if taken care of. I bought it brand new when I was 14 for around 15 dollars. My old pappy wanted me to learn a trade so he set me up with a sixth generation blacksmith and I apprenticed ('NO" pay you young'in's.lol) with him for two years. Still have all my smith'in tools from back then--- fire up a forge, and I can still make the sparks fly.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> That's my Blacksmith apron (works good for hay'in too) Rick. Its split mule skin and nothing sticks to it and it will wear forever if taken care of. I bought it brand new when I was 14 for around 15 dollars. My old pappy wanted me to learn a trade so he set me up with a sixth generation blacksmith and I apprenticed ('NO" pay you young'in's.lol) with him for two years. Still have all my smith'in tools from back then--- fire up a forge, and I can still make the sparks fly.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 Right on, I use to think those haying aprons were pointless, until I wore out a few jeans and had to buy my own.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I thiought it was twine but I am not familiar with tat baler. I could not see the twine on the bales in the photo. I remeber the days of wire and using it to bale oat straw. I still have the calusses from the wire cutting into my gloves.

Are you up sp high you don't have issue with rattlers and other vermin like wasp and bees?

I still have tales of throwing bales on the mow. Nothig worse then picking up a bale, balacing it on your knee getting ready for a throw, and you feel a burn above your manhood in your pants. You whip down the pants and realize that bublebee nest that got bailed up is now partly your pants. It hurt and swelled up allot in those days but after may years of getting stung, it now just burns al stinging and thats it. I guess I am immune now.

Glad you done...its always a relief when you head into winter with feed for the livestock!


----------

